# réseau wifi non reconnu par windows10



## Luberon48 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour je vous fais appel pour un problème que je rencontre avec ma partition windows10 : j'ai dû installer W pour certains logiciels. Mais gros problème il ne voit pas ma carte réseau donc pas d'accès à internet sur la partition. Je précise que sous macOS Monterey, je me connecte via le wifi sur ma box (la configuration de ma maison ne me permet pas d'installer une connexion ethernet). J'ai traficoté dans le panneau de configuration W, dans les paramètres, etc... J'ai visité des pages d'aide et de conseil... rien à faire rien ne marche. Voilà pourquoi je vous sollicite et vous remercie par avance de bien vouloir utiliser des termes simples pour la néophite en informatique que je suis. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses bienveillantes.


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2022)

@Luberon48
On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS !


----------



## Luberon48 (5 Novembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> @Luberon48
> On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS !


ah oups ! excusez moi je suis désolée...


----------

